# Special Requests....lol



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a few special orders from the Black Ladies Recreation Center where the ladies that help me out at the casa hang out.. Man..they got some imaginations....but we aim to please..

L to R..."I want a all purple pen with a GUN on the top.." ...done

"I want just a all BRIGHT red pen..but no bullets and NO guns!!"...done

"I want a pretty purple top on mine and a bullet on the bottom and a gun on the top."......done

(the purple aint showing up too good in the pix...but believe me..it IS PURPLE...LOL

Bottom two pix are an El Grande made from the wood from Iraq that young Charlie sent to us.. Charles/TexasT..this 'un is just for you...and gonna whup out a few more from that wood as well for ya.. I'll let ya know when I get finished...but you can bet they will have my BEST shot in them..:smile:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are very nice. They will be very proud to show them off.
LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That El Grande with Iraq wood is great. Beautiful job and wood. Great job Jim.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool! Nothing wrong with those bright colors. And that Iraq wood is really nice. Good work Jim.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

That El Grande is fantastic. Thank you so very much, Jim. Since the wood isn't what the guys thought, I'm wondering if it could be willow. Willow is another wood common to Iraq.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice work Tortuga!!! I like the El Grande!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> That El Grande is fantastic. Thank you so very much, Jim. Since the wood isn't what the guys thought, I'm wondering if it could be willow. Willow is another wood common to Iraq.


I really dunno what it is , Charles. Kinda reminds me of the black vine that you brought me a while back..except this is much straighter. It turns great and makes a fine pen when I take my time on finishing it..

ET has the box of wood now, since he gets around a little more than I do.lol.. He'll pass it out to whoever wants some.. Bobby...I gave him the whole box except for a few sticks I kept for pens for Charles and Charlie, so when you get up and running he can lay some on ya. There was a LOT of wood in that box..lol

and..ET/Richard..thanks so much for the visit and for fixing my bandsaw. It seems to have settled into it's 'groove' and is working fine. I was just one day early on the new blade. Got to the office the next morning and there it wuz... I'll just keep it on hand for the next time when I really screw up the blade I got on there now.. Hope the antler 'tips' work out..Let's see some pix of what you are making with them...

thanks again, all.....jim:wink:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those pens for the ladies are really cool Jim. Nice work as usual. 
That Iraq wood is nice. I like that pair of 'eyes' looking out at ya......lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

One good thing about those colors - they're not likely to get lost. Nice work as always.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim,

I kinda played with your pic above and made the two purple pens, purple. May not be the same as original, but just played a little with it.

Also, glad to hear your original BS blade was still good and now you have a spare handy.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice work Tortuga.





FishBone


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Those pens are one-of-a-kind for sure. I bet that's exactly why they ordered them thay way. Going to be hard for them to get "lost" as easy. 

I have the Iraq wood now and think it may in fact be Willow as suggested. It is very straight and very solid with no checking. Whoever want's some please post up and I'll start puttting together some CARE packages with it. 

Thanks so much for the antler tips Jim !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

ET - If you don't mind, hang on to a couple of pieces for me. Not sure when we can get together - I've got about 4 weeks of heavy travel, long days and short weekends starting tonight. We have a 40 foot motor home outfitted as a mobile classroom so we'll be doing training for a lot of our customers - leaving Sundays and getting home Friday nights from New Orleans to Odessa. Wish me luck - I'm getting too old for this $&*@.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very cool pens Jim! I love your work!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd be good for a stick or two.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> ET - If you don't mind, hang on to a couple of pieces for me. Not sure when we can get together - I've got about 4 weeks of heavy travel, long days and short weekends starting tonight. We have a 40 foot motor home outfitted as a mobile classroom so we'll be doing training for a lot of our customers - leaving Sundays and getting home Friday nights from New Orleans to Odessa. Wish me luck - I'm getting too old for this $&*@.





Flat Fish said:


> I'd be good for a stick or two.


Both you guys are covered...no worries.
I'm in most of this week and out (Phillidelphia) next week.


----------



## Dustoff (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is Charlie, I was wanting to get on the thread while I had a little free-time so that I may thank everyone who made those nice pens for us. THANKS! I hope every one is making good use of that wood that I brought back . If you all could keep posting pics of your new art work, that would be great! Later!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome Home, Charlie...glad to have you back..only if for a couple of weeks. I know your Mom and Dad are tickled pink to see ya..LOL...

Thanks for the iraqui wood..It's very interesting and I know some unusual things will come from it..but you didn't have to go to all that trouble.. Got a feeling you might just have your hands full over there without messing with a bunch of wood bashers...but doggone glad you did..LOL

Our continued gratitude for your service and for doing your all to keep us safe and sound back here in the USA..

We all salute you...Young Hero...!!! :flag:

Godspeed, CW2 Charlie G...

the old geezer...:tongue:


----------

